

Thoughts on Earning $100,000 in 4 Months for an Indie Mac App - saddington
http://blog.desk.pm/100k/

======
rickcolosimo
Actually, that is your net revenue number. You have gross revenue of $172k,
minus a cost that isn't really part of your operations (Apple's cut), leaving
you with net revenue.

Costs of goods sold (COGS) (or cost of services) is deducted from revenue to
give you a gross profit number, from which are deducted sales, general, and
administrative expenses (SG&A) are deducted to get you to gross income, and
then taxes are deducted to get you to net income.

I often draft net revenue provisions in contracts when someone is getting a
percentage commission from the gross but things like returns, credits, other
commissions, etc. should in fairness be deducted from that number.

Not all companies use gross and net revenue -- it really depends on the size
of the component that goes away. Apple, for example, should not report $172k
of revenue but rather their $72k cut as their net revenue -- since they never
have a right to that other money, it could/would be misleading for them to
report it as part of their operations.

That's your hard work, not theirs. Congratulations.

------
daleaceron
Congrats John. An accomplishment well deserved! Way to put your nose to the
grind and bust a$$!

~~~
saddington
thanks dale!

------
nthState
Incredible. Well done to you!

~~~
saddington
Sure thing! Have any questions? I'd love to help answer them!

~~~
spicyspike
How and where did you market the app ? google adsense etc

~~~
saddington
i actually share some of that here:
[http://blog.desk.pm/2014-yir/](http://blog.desk.pm/2014-yir/)

i primarily did content marketing through blogs and paid sponsorships.

